
Ask HN: What's next for a startup CTO? - throwawayyuiop
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m a startup CTO and cofounder but leaving my current role in 2 weeks (reasons are not relevant to next job), and wondering what kind of job could come next.<p>What kind of roles would you hire someone like me for? Or, if you&#x27;re someone like me, what role did you do next?<p>Key facts:
- in Europe, would stay within Europe for next job
- successful, growing medical tech startup but don&#x27;t want to stay in that industry 
- run the technical side of my startup for several years and built team to 15
- computer science degree
- worked in variety of tech roles before this for 10 years
- I want interesting work. Would stay in startups but need a fair salary to support family. Would also work in mature companies but don&#x27;t know what roles I should aim for.
======
invaliduser
Usually, why a cofounder leaves their startup is relevant for the next job.
Specially when they say it's not relevant.

~~~
throwawayyuiop
Nah, artisitic differences with the COO about the right way to do things. I
think it's holding us back, but the CEO agrees with the COO. It's making it
hard for me to make our product as good as it could be and that's a constant
source of frustration.

------
CalChris
There is just a huge difference between _co-founder /CTO_ and _next job_.

Next startup is next opportunity. Next job is staff.

~~~
throwawayyuiop
Agreed but what kind of staff could I be? Different roles and different
companies mean very different kinds of staff.

------
throwawayyuiop
Sorry for the formatting, my HN fu is not strong.

